
Kansas Scrambles to Change Rules After 6 Teens Enter Governor's Race - qiqing
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/02/09/584678163/kansas-scrambles-to-change-rules-after-6-teens-enter-governors-race
======
INTPenis
One of my favorite american facts was the governor of Wyoming who wore boots
made from human skin at the end of the 19th century.

Just saying, when I read about the lack of regulations for becoming governor
in Kansas my mind wandered to that.

~~~
eesmith
Did not know that. More info at
[https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/14910](https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/14910)
. The shoes are in a museum.

> We asked Ilene: Do people actually come to Rawlins to see the shoes made
> from Big Nose George? "People come from all over the world," she answered,
> proudly, "but they act as if these shoes were gonna bite 'em or something."

